# Ebeneneffekte rastern



## Lemieux66 (14. August 2002)

Wie kann ich Ebeneneffekte rastern?

Ich habe nämlich das Problem, wenn ich ein Ebene mit einer anderen verbinden will, dieser aber ein Ebeneneffekt zugewiesen ist, der Ebeneneffekt auch für die neue Ebene gilt.

Danke.


----------



## Mythos007 (14. August 2002)

rechte Maustaste auf die Ebene mit den Ebeneneffekten und 
in dem darauf folgenden Kontextmenü auf Ebene rastern 
klicken (linke Maustaste)


----------



## Lemieux66 (14. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *rechte Maustaste auf die Ebene mit den Ebeneneffekten und
> in dem darauf folgenden Kontextmenü auf Ebene rastern
> klicken (linke Maustaste) *



Das hatte ich schon probiert und bringt überhaupt nichts. Die Ebeneneffekte sind weiterhin zugewiesen.


----------



## Mythos007 (14. August 2002)

dann klick mal bitte mit der rechten maustaste direkt
auf das (f) Symbol in der betreffenden Ebene und wähle
dort den Menüpunkt - mist wie hiess der noch gleich - 
warte ich muss erst mein Photoshop wieder installieren...

Bis gleich - st@nd by M.


----------



## freekazoid (14. August 2002)

mach unter der ebene mit den ebeneneffekten eine neue, leere ebene und verbinde die obere per [strg]+e miteinander.
zack.


----------



## Mythos007 (14. August 2002)

tjoa - so kann man es natürlich auch machen *lol*
warum einfach wenn es auch umständlich geht *hehe*


----------



## Lemieux66 (15. August 2002)

freekazoid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mach unter der ebene mit den ebeneneffekten eine neue, leere ebene und verbinde die obere per [Strg]+e miteinander.
> zack.



Danke.


----------

